# Texas Cigar Festival (serious Cigars)



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

How many people were lucky enough to get a ticket? They sold out in 2 hours.. I'll be there!!


----------



## El_d (Jan 18, 2013)

Would you mind elaborating on the Texas cigar Festival Brandon?

I didn't even know such a wondrous thing existed.


----------



## Ammo-Ed (Jul 1, 2012)

Just googled it, only a short 4.5 hrs away. They need to move that to the metorplex next year.


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

I managed to get a ticket and even picked up two Sharks as a bonus offer! Even though I was really sick during last year's event, it was still a blast. Looking forward to it again this year.


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice! Check out Serious Cigars Premium Cigar Shop Cigar Store & Accessories for more info. on the event. I've been to all 3 of them, they are a complete blast. If you come across anyone that has an extra ticket let me know. Looking for one more..


----------



## hogsty (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks like a good time. Anything like that in DFW?


----------



## bshpilot (Mar 27, 2013)

I have 2 extra tickets - PM me, with your offer, if interested.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Not going this year...yall have fun...

I dont know of any events like this in Dallas but Fincks in San Antonio has the lonestar cigar bash


----------



## bhertzing (Jan 24, 2008)

This was my first year and the fest was very well done. Good food, good smokes about 32 or so vendors, good music.


----------



## Goin' Postal (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone have a lead on any 2014 tickets? 

I'd love to attend. 

Thanks!


----------

